# Awesome stash buster



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

http://blog.bernat.com/2013/03/01/crochet-month-designer-interview-series-get-to-know-brett-bara/

Crochet snake/


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

AAAAAAAAHH
snake !!
I love it, it's so cute


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I usually hate snakes, but this one is too cute not to love


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I was very upset when I couldn't get her show any longer.. she is a very good teacher and enjoyable to watch... thanks for the link... its very cute that is for sure...


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Cute snake! Thanks for the link!


----------

